# Scratch built Lootas Deffguns



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been wanting to build some lootas since you don't get your moneys worth in a box of 4 with 1 mek. I prefer to have shoulder mounted deffguns gunz becasue that seems more loota-ish over the gun to side or in-front (which seems more flash gitz), which I will be making. I ran out of shoulder mounts to use....any ideas? I have some wip, check them out and comments are welcomed 
I have wip pics, but it's not working...could someone help?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

What site are you hosting the pictures from? I find it easy to use www.photobucket.com, once you upload the photos there, the website has the image tags that you can copy and paste into here to make it work.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

It is something I have been thinking sbout but have not got round to actually doing yet.

The parts that I have been gathering up for the project are mainly Tau crisis suit spares. The vague idea being to build a plasticard back box with a cut out to accomodate the boyz shoulder then mount the tau gun barrel on the front of the box getting something akin to the old metal SM lascannons.
You could use the plastic SM Missile Launcher as a starting point for this as well.


Sorry it is only a rough idea, but it might be of use.

How are you trying to display images in your post, attachment or photo host?


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

@ Boc> Thank you, I will do that.
@ Viscount Vash> good ideak: Now i just have to find someone that has spare Tau parts. I thought about using those SM missile launchers. I have been trying to attach the pictures. Also, what do fellow hobbyist think about using Tyranid guns and Necron guns for deffguns? Is it possible (does it make sense) fluff wise?


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

ChaosSpaceMarineGuy said:


> Also, what do fellow hobbyist think about using Tyranid guns and Necron guns for deffguns? Is it possible (does it make sense) fluff wise?


Tyranids no as their guns are living tyranid organisms actually fused to the host organism. When the host dies im pritty sure the gun dies to, and thats just the start of the probs.

Necrons no, as any damaged necrons will phase out (tele out of there) in cluding their weaponery. The tec is also a lot more advanced than the orks could think about using, they dont even have conventional triggers.

Unless you can come up with some genious fluffy logic i dont think it would be flufferly possible. The only way would be to use them as something like experimental weapons looted from an imperial world instead of nid or necron weapons.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Necron Guns would work better than tyranid, but both are quite against the fluff- Nids guns are biologically joined o the nid using it, so I reckon it stops working if it dies? 
And as for necrons, it could work, but not very likely. Necron guns are very advanced.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

With the tyranid guns, you are all forgetting one thing: Ork psychic powers.
If an Ork believes something strong enough, it just works. If an ork killed a Hive Tyrant and stole his Venom Cannon, and stuck his hand in it and just _believed_, it would fuse with his wrist and he could fire it. It would also probably become louder. The same principle would apply to Eldar and Necron guns, even if removed from their advanced power supplies. They also would likely start going 'boom' when fired, instead of 'thwip' or 'zzzzt'.

One of my favorite conversions I even saw was an Ork Loota standing on an Eldar weapon platform with the gun torn off of it, firing away merrily with his new Brightlance.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input. I didn't think Nid weapons would work very well for orks since they are alive. I didn't think about Cron weapons disappearing just like they would. Also, any further input of ideas are welcomed. I have been searching the net for awesome ideas and wracking my brain as well.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

Anarkitty said:


> With the tyranid guns, you are all forgetting one thing: Ork psychic powers.
> If an Ork believes something strong enough, it just works. If an ork killed a Hive Tyrant and stole his Venom Cannon, and stuck his hand in it and just _believed_, it would fuse with his wrist and he could fire it.


But in this you are also forgetting about the tyrandi physic powers, or more specifically the physic power smothering effects of the nid's shadow in the warp. This would overwhelm the orks physic signiture, rendering their beleif useless. Also orks dont use guns to kill stuff as their main purpose, they just like the sound, and as nids weapons are fired through muscle contractions, not explosives, orks wouldnt find them very appealing


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

ChaosSpaceMarineGuy said:


> I've been wanting to build some lootas since you don't get your moneys worth in a box of 4 with 1 mek. I prefer to have shoulder mounted deffguns gunz becasue that seems more loota-ish over the gun to side or in-front (which seems more flash gitz), which I will be making. I ran out of shoulder mounts to use....any ideas? I have some wip, check them out and comments are welcomed
> I have wip pics, but it's not working...could someone help?


I have used Assault on Black Reach Ork Boys to build both Lootas and Burna boys.

You use the torso's provided with the kit to build one type and then you remove the choppa arms off the AoBR boyz to make up the other, it fits almost perfectly.

Also if you remove the left support Arm off the Loota's and use normal Ork arms (like killa klaws and stick bomberz arms) you can make a unit of Flash Gitz.


----------

